# How many of you have done business with another forum member?



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I haven't so far. I traded a couple of pm's with a guy on here looking for some cad work for a bar, looked like it was a go, but can't get in touch with him now:whistling...sound like some calls you've ever had? (Matt :whistling) :laughing:

I've met/know some guys on jlc that I've hung out with/sent some leads to, etc., but no one on this site as of yet.

So, who have you met through the site that you consider another professional?


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

J F said:


> I haven't so far. I traded a couple of pm's with a guy on here looking for some cad work for a bar, looked like it was a go, but can't get in touch with him now:whistling...sound like some calls you've ever had? (Matt :whistling) :laughing:
> 
> I've met/know some guys on jlc that I've hung out with/sent some leads to, etc., but no one on this site as of yet.
> 
> So, who have you met through the site that you consider another professional?


I consider you a professional Jay


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Kiss-arse...I like your style.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

You know I lie occasionally! Okay a lot! Could you design the 6500 sf whole house remodel I got going? Then build it for me. I'll start ignoring you when it's time to pay up


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Aren't we _all _professionals here? :shifty:


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

angus242 said:


> Aren't we all professionals here? :shifty:


Just you and Jay! The rest of us just do it for the "woody"


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

Jf professional? HA!


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

out of the shadows... :laughing:

How's the van? :laughing:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

angus242 said:


> Aren't we _all _professionals here? :shifty:



Nah, Leo's still trying to get paid for that curtain job...


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

J F said:


> out of the shadows... :laughing:
> 
> How's the van? :laughing:


Lonely...when you coming back:laughing:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I've been thinkin' about my re-entry...it's gotta be BIG...I've got some thoughts/graphics etc. in mind....


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Not a soul. Never met anyone from this or any other site and did work or got work for. 

Never saw anyone I went to high school with either.

I guess people don't like me.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I've worked with 1, estimated with 4 and referred 2.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I've worked for Splinter, made a bunch of fancy passage doors for him.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I do remember that. :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I've priced out a fer jobs for Anderson, but never got the work.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

That bastid!


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

I've done 3 jobs for Kevjob.:thumbsup:
I tried to get some of the Denver area people together but our schedules kept getting in the way.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

I worked with Ron (Magnetica) on a few jobs for my brother, and he will be doing another one for me in a few weeks...


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Are all electricians named Ron :laughing:

I know 480....


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Leo G said:


> Are all electricians named Ron :laughing:
> 
> I know 480....


Come to think of it Leo, you right :laughing:


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

referred Mr mike for some electrical. Not sure if he did it or not?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

I refereed Ty (framer PDX) for a commercial ramp framing job at sky high. Never met him in person but talking to him he had my confidence. Went great.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

I met Lone and sold him my old ladder racks off my truck. Nice guy! 

Also spent some time hanging out with Greg Di in baltimore. 

Have not done work for anyone on here though.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I bought two geni lifts from Prestige in Buffalo. Drove down with a friend in his dually. Coming back into Canada the customs guy tells us we are supposed to have all these import papers and such.

He looked at us and said "go on". Bonus!!!

Prestige, Brian, is a great guy. And B if you read this don't get a fat head eh.


----------



## Acres (Feb 12, 2011)

> I traded a couple of pm's with a guy on here looking for some cad work for a bar, looked like it was a go, but can't get in touch with him now


Sorry I lost my password to that account, was injured for a little while then I got locked out, then wouldn't you believe was accidentally banned, so I reset my IP and changed my name.. I'm back now.. Just PM me again.. :whistling


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

Met about 5 or 6. Have referred about $50,000 in biz I would guess.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Yea,,,
I have met Katoman.....:thumbsup: You either Kato.....:whistling:laughing::thumbup:


B,


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

I had Angus quote a backsplash, that I submitted as part of the package deal. They are reviewing it right now and will let me know here this next week.

Sparky480 is going to do a service change for me when ever he can get over there, soon I hope.

Framer53 referred me and we got that job.

I referred splinter to a job. Don't know if it ever happened.

Have met several of the forum members in person too.

Cole


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

I cleaned Leo shop, and help sand and install few cabinet doors, Does that count? :laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I didn't pay yer azz...so no.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

I use Trim40 as my trim guy now, great guy and awesome clean finish work!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Jimmy Cabinet (Jan 22, 2010)

I grew up (same town) with one of our original members Bob Kovacs (May 2005) but don't hear much from him anymore. Just a few posts per month these days 

But by total coincidence I was just contacting a couple New Jersey members here because I need a roof done as part of a larger project I'll be traveling up for in a few weeks. This will be south central NJ area. So if any of you I don't know are from that area give me a heads up. 

Thanks


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I talk to/email/see Bob every once in awhile. He lives in the same area I do, good guy (I want my $20 now Bob. :whistling)


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Snobnd said:


> I cleaned Leo shop, and help sand and install few cabinet doors, Does that count? :laughing:





Leo G said:


> I didn't pay yer azz...so no.


:laughing:


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

I've worked with Jason W and Tom Struble in NY. They are both great guys. Tom is one heluva sider and Jason know his'stuff when it comes to restoration work. I've almost met Greg Di a couple time but things always got in the way.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I forgot...I recommended a forum member (who no longer posts, I don't believe), for a couple of bath remodels for a basement client of mine, fantastic clients, I just wasn't going to remodel their bathrooms, didn't think I could get it done as quickly as they would like as I don't do bath/kitchen remodels.

I met the CT member for lunch after talking with him to vet him for my clients. Nice website, portfolio, etc. and seemed like a real knowledgeable guy. The job ended up taking a looong time and he needed a tile guy and a plumber from me, which I didn't find out about until after the fact.

Long story short, unhappy clients, same thing with another job that I recommended him for (new people). My plumber had a heck of a time getting paid. :blink:

This was about 50-55k worth of work. 

I have hooked up RemodelGA with an HVAC guy that does nice work, I think both have been happy as far as I know.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

I keep trying---I did get Ron,(RS Electric) one small job---then he jumped off a scaffold and took a LONG vacation.

I referred one other---He didn't land the job,unfortunately.

Used a plumber from Angus---good guy ,he's gotten two jobs from me.

I'll be getting a quick design by Andy Tardif soon---




O.K.---Now somebody send ME a customer!:laughing:--Mike--


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Jimmy Cabinet said:


> I grew up (same town) with one of our original members Bob Kovacs (May 2005) but don't hear much from him anymore. Just a few posts per month these days
> 
> But by total coincidence I was just contacting a couple New Jersey members here because I need a roof done as part of a larger project I'll be traveling up for in a few weeks. This will be south central NJ area. So if any of you I don't know are from that area give me a heads up.
> 
> Thanks


Where will you be working?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Warrior With Wood said:


> I've worked with Jason W and Tom Struble in NY. They are both great guys. Tom is one helluva sider and Jason know his stuff when it comes to restoration work. I've almost met Greg Di a couple time but things always got in the way.


i can bang some nails in kinda straight but Dennis[www] probably has more building knowledge than most i've met...and he can fix a broken glass pane:not worthy

Jason really helped me out when times were slow on that awesome project in N.y.:clap:

and Greg Di i can't thank enough:no::drink:

sal donato keeps threating me to work for him 
and Steve C let me work on one of his projects


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

I never have but there is a number of people here I would love to work with or at least work on the same job with. 

Mike


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

I've had the good fortune to meet quite a few forum folks over the last few years, but have not yet had the chance to work with anyone.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

My sander calls out to you Chris.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Of all the tools in your arsenal... :laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

It is a necessity. An evil necessity.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> It is a necessity. An evil necessity.


I like sanding.

I am afraid that with my dashing good looks, all you dirty old men would want to touch my no-no spot.:shifty::whistling:laughing:


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Leo G said:


> I didn't pay yer azz...so no.


See what you have to put up with working CT guys.......lol


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

Jn Jan I sided JMac barn where he has his excavation business and his wife got me a couple of little jobs.

Cole, good to hear you got that job, was wondering what happened....

Dave


----------



## darr1 (May 25, 2010)

well if yous are ever in dublin look me up always have time for a :drink:


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

J F said:


> I have hooked up RemodelGA with an HVAC guy that does nice work, I think both have been happy as far as I know.


Yes we have, thanks. :thumbsup: BTW - if you see him, tell him he still owes me a few invoices - from 2+ months ago. :laughing: Real good guy, does good work, but always forgets to bill me.

Other than that never met anyone or worked with anyone on here.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Tell him you're going to have to start charging him 21% interest on all un-invoiced work. :laughing:


----------

